# Sex or not...?



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

So, SEX or not&#8230;!? I don't know what to think about&#8230; Just saw it today and make a few snapshots&#8230;
Just before to dump all the stuffs from a quarantine plant tank of mine and clean it as well&#8230;
As I see now...the pictures are not enough qualify, but interesting, though&#8230;








So, here it is that Planaria story&#8230;























































Ooops, I'll stop the story here&#8230;because there are forum members under 18 ages, though!
Would be nice to hear your opinion about this event&#8230;


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Its going down! So what camera did you use? Lens? Awesome.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I feel like a voyeur... Here I thought you were going to show us how to tell if a fish was a male or female! Well at least I don't have those things in my tank.. (just poisonous centipedes)...


----------



## aquanut (Jun 26, 2007)

i think that the tube visible in the last pic is the planaria trying to eat something via its pharynx.

see link below
http://www.southtexascollege.edu/ni...iaInvert_Fig_f/Platyhelminthes_Planaria_2.GIF


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Those are some great pictures. I found this little tid bit.http://images.google.com/imgres?img...es?q=mating+planaria&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Only Hristo could make planaria beautiful.

Now I have something to tell the friends tonight. 

"What did you do today Jess?"

"Oh nothing. A little work, mostly macro Planaria sex."


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

OT: Texgal... you have WHAT in your tank?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I got a free centipede with my plant order from aquaticmagic. I think it was black but I'm not sure. I only saw it for a second as it crawled from one piece of moss to another. I don't know if it was poisonous, but I do know it was creepy to get a bug from Malaysia!

See this thread..
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/47602-help-help-help.html


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Yikes, hit it with an OD of excel if you don't have any other invertebrates in the tank. Yuck.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

longhornxtreme said:


> Yikes, hit it with an OD of excel if you don't have any other invertebrates in the tank. Yuck.


Not to worry - I don't think it ever came out of the moss. (I hope not) Once I found out that there really are poisonous centipedes I burned it up. Didn't want any eggs or anything.


----------



## geckogirly (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes, it is definately eating via pharnyx as aquanut pointed out. We are studying them in my Invertabrate Zoology course atm...I'll have to link my professor to those pics, he'd love them!

-Andrea


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice pics. Anyone know a good way to wipe em out of a shrimp tank?

Gotta love aquaticmagic. I got some weird bugs from him too. Big spider looking things. *shiver*


----------



## HTN86 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow I really have to give it to you for those great shots


----------



## Zippin (Oct 27, 2007)

lol very intresting .... don't think my mom will like them she hates my snails as it is. When she comes round to mine she ask are they all in the aquarium and out of site !!!

Very very well taken pics to


----------



## AQUASAUR (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you for the comments, folks!

...I see...I had forget to post the last photo of this series...where the "male"(the white one) looks too exhausted after the action, though...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

...he's probably napping....


----------

